# Miguel's RX-7 - Knight Sports 480 SS Turbo'd.



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

At 3am Friday 30th March on a late night out with some petrol headed friends, I managed to set my fire extinguisher off inside the car....:chuckle: :chuckle: It was caught behind the seat runner and after letting a passenger in the back, as I pushed the seat back, the runner made a hole in the canister!.. ..... All 3 of us who'd just got inside came out white!! This happened on a C1 rest stop... We were the laughing stock, but we saw the funny side... :chuckle: 

Lucky I had a spare new carpet. As I'd been meaning to change it anyways since the old one was wearing on a bit, this was as good a reason as any. Took 14 hours, as I almost had to remove the dash to do it properly  
Whilst I was at it, I fitted a new hifi as I could hide all the wiring best now. might as well do it properly if I'm going to do it..

Some of you may remember seeing the car during your trip out at TAS 2007..
It was covered in micro scratches, from far too many car washes...
So yesterday I spent about 5 hours on it. First washed it well, then after drying, I clay bared it using Meguiars quick detailer, then compounded it with Meguairs scratch X and a polishing machine, then by hand with Zymol cleaner wax, finished with Autoglym Ultra Deep Shine polish. Came out a treat, so finally the car's ready for DCD to take it away for a few days to shoot it and write his verdict. :bowdown1: 

Here's some pics I took, before putting it away.

Thanks for looking  

Miguel


----------



## BUG4LIFE (Jun 5, 2006)

Sweet!


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Can't see anything wrong with that! Lovely! :thumbsup:


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

very nice pics miguel, must have made a right mess inside..  cant wait for dino's input...
Keep it going.. Love the Brides..


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

The seats are just too sexual... don't suppose you have some going spare?!


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Nice! - a fantastic looking car!.


----------



## Circusmonkey (Jul 6, 2004)

Beautiful.....

MazdaSpeed MS-02 rims?


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Looks sweet, Miguel. If you are bored and want to polish my car, just let me know.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

That's exactly the car to choice over a GTR . . :bowdown1: :bowdown1: 

Can't wait to see that one in flesh Miguel. I have set my date to to move to Japan with my wife, finally on May 20. . .so will join you guys very soon, just not sure about the future ride now:smokin: 

LAMO, please tell me you did some pics of that happening inside your car on the C-1

Actually Miguel, how are thoses Bride seats? Was thinking about the same or the new Veilsdie seats!


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

LOL...I was wondering what Adam was on about on the other thread! Did you get any pics of the mess before cleaning it up?

I'll gladly shoot your pride and joy....but the problem as we discovered at your yard is how to shoehorn my thick frame into those Brides!!! LOL


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

Thanks for the compliments, guys 



hipogtr said:


> Looks sweet, Miguel. If you are bored and want to polish my car, just let me know.


LOL, if you give me your keys, you know the only thing I'm going to do to your car is drive it, Gio... Too irressssssistible :chuckle: 



gtrlux said:


> That's exactly the car to choice over a GTR . . :bowdown1: :bowdown1:
> 
> LAMO, please tell me you did some pics of that happening inside your car on the C-1
> 
> Actually Miguel, how are thoses Bride seats? Was thinking about the same or the new Veilsdie seats!


:chuckle: This car's the reason I sold my GT-R, 5 years ago mate 

We didn't think of taking any pics, as opening the camera bag wouldn't have been good for it! but pics would have been fcukin hillarious! 

Our faces looked a bit like your's, lol  

Don't go for Veilside... 
Bride's the best, which is why I have them in both this and the AE86. 
I haven't yet found a better seat manufacturer, TBH. Their finish and fit is perfect and the seat covers are completely removable for washing, even!

We also sell Bride seat material, which would go very well with a door card / rear seat matching cloth retrim on a GT-R 

Miguel.


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

DCD said:


> LOL...I was wondering what Adam was on about on the other thread! Did you get any pics of the mess before cleaning it up?
> 
> I'll gladly shoot your pride and joy....but the problem as we discovered at your yard is how to shoehorn my thick frame into those Brides!!! LOL


Dunno... Maybe that little fire extinguisher was behind the seat when you tried.... Maybe it was even you who weakened it!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


No, seriously - I think I might be able to make the seat go further back. As for the fit for your lithe sculpture, well, you'll have to suffer, mate!

* ....Just kidding. It was definitely me


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

:bowdown1: Very nice Miguel


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

love to read dcd's article about the car. Looks lovely as always though


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Very nice looking RX7, clean and simple.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

I suffered for the AE86....I can suffer for the FD....but need space for me legs innit


----------



## WIT BLITZ (Apr 1, 2007)

Brilliant car love the bonnet looks like the 550/575 Maranello's with that hole 
What about Sparco seats not to hijack the thread


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

Sparco seats? - I had one in the GT-R... Prefer Brides, myself


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

lovely cars as always miguel, 

will always remember the drives in the AE and FD 

youve pm btw


----------



## WIT BLITZ (Apr 1, 2007)

Miguel thanks for the imput sorry for the hijack


----------



## WPL (Sep 24, 2004)

Very nice car Miguel.... Love the V-mount...

I am lookign to get a single turbo kit soon too, so how does the knightsport kit compare with the T04R HKS kit similar price but T04R should produce more power right.... 

I also heard not long ago you had problem with the new turbo... hope you sort it all out now..


----------



## Raz (Feb 11, 2005)

Lovely car, looks as mean as hell


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

WPL said:


> Very nice car Miguel.... Love the V-mount...
> 
> I am looking to get a single turbo kit soon too, so how does the knightsport kit compare with the T04R HKS kit similar price but T04R should produce more power right....
> 
> I also heard not long ago you had problem with the new turbo... hope you sort it all out now..


Thanks 

The V-Mount from KS was the first one on the market, in Japan. I'd say HKS TO4Z with HKS V-Mount would be the best kit on the market now. You can also use your original radiator with it, which becomes more efficient with a V-mount, meaning no need to upgrade that.. and it comes with an A/C relocation kit too. 

I had a problem with blow-by on the track after fitting the new turbo. The engine's had a LOT of hard use over 30,000 kms in my hands, so it's no surprise the side seals are getting worn. It only gets blow-by on the track though, no matter how hard I drive it on the road, it's perfect. Compression is good too.

The AE86 is the more entertaining track car, even on grip settings - as it demands precise driving, to get the best of it (The RX-7 has power everywhere so is relatively too forgiving!

So I've switched the tyres to street radials, and use it as a quick road car only now. 

When I do need to rebuild it, which will probably be quite a few years from now, I'll get a full tune, maybe by Scoot's Koseki San. His engines are special (He designed and built his 4 rotor N/A from the 208 mph car he'd set a record with on a bumpy road in NZ). That is, if the chief builder of the original 767B engines is no longer around by then  

Miguel


----------



## SiKBoY (May 15, 2006)

Newera said:


> When I do need to rebuild it, which will probably be quite a few years from now, I'll get a full tune, maybe by Scoot's Koseki San. His engines are special (He designed and built his 4 rotor N/A from the 208 mph car he'd set a record with on a bumpy road in NZ). That is, if the chief builder of the original 767B engines is no longer around by then
> 
> Miguel


I like the way your thinking! I would definatly make another trip to Japan just to hear it :chuckle: 

Oh and I swear I did permenant damage to my hips whilst sat in the Brides in the 86.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Best Rex around for me :bowdown1:


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Still remember the little blast I had in it at Izu, so much fun :smokin:


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

That FD almost made me lose my lunch at Izu. Insane grip on that car!
Looks very clean, nice work with the paint!


----------



## Sy. (Apr 16, 2007)

Car looking well good mate .


----------



## razi-islam (Aug 19, 2005)

that is a beauty!! i cant belive how clean it is...could eat my dinner on it

RX-7 is on the wish list! dnt want to get greedy though...already got a GTR...can you imagine running that n this RX7...

incidentally how much would that one or something to that standard set someone back? 10-15k?


----------



## JDMist3hfastar (Feb 23, 2007)

Great looking car. Not too fond of the tails though.


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

Through my dealings with Miguel i have seen this car develop and it is an absolute corker, definitely one of my favourite RX7's !!!

Great work mate!!

Sparks


----------



## jumpman023 (Sep 29, 2005)

Miguel, what is the seat variation of your Bride's? Low cushion, Standard, Strada? And words don't adequately describe your RX-7's beauty....nice.


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

I just say :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

Over the last 5 years it's gone through various other mods such as 18" BBS LM's, AP Racing Brakes, Twin exhaust and cold air feed (On standard twins).

Here's a few older pics:

A pic of my GT-R V-Spec shortly before I sold it. It had a Mine's ECU, a UK made exhaust system (Forget the name now..) and Blitz filters. Did a 1.05 lap of Tsukuba in this at first trackday in Japan and got hooked on trackdays as a result.










It started out like this. A standard RX-7 with 75,000km, RE-Amemiya wheels and a big bore exhaust...










(Next to my GT-R at the time... The RX-7 was the car that made me forget the Skyline and embark on tuning the RX-7 from 2002 onwards.










Shortly after I had the V mount fitted (Running on std. twins) and installed the twin pump water injection:










This pic was taken the day I got it back from Knight Sports with a full new exchange factory engine & ancilliaries, plus the V mount kit and freshly fitted FEED front bumper..










How it used to look (The bumper later got so stone chipped, even with my Mum's skills at painting her nails, it took her 5 hours to touch in most of the stone chips)! 










Interior after the first wave of mods to it (Seats turned out to not be supportive enough on the track, despite being FIA approved... I had to hold onto the handbrake on corners to avoid sliding about inside the car):










HID's for headlights and driving lights:










Moody petrol station shot:










Playtime choices - RX-7 used to wear S tyres only until recently:










On one of many trackdays. Note the lack of body roll - inside tyres are just touching lightly:










These tyres are great for the track, but for road use, overkill. Prefer to have it sideways and out of shape, so it's as you see now, at the beginning of the thread.

Thanks for looking 

Miguel


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

i have to say that car stuck like glue around Tokyo, 

i find it really difficult now to drive any car and think "what if i bought an FD" hehe (maybe later this year)


----------



## Crosssr (Apr 17, 2005)

Miguel

Nice looking car.


----------



## GSB (Mar 13, 2004)

Looks brill as usual Miguel, 

My new rx7 will be ready next Friday, let the fun begin !!!! 

Gurj


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

that's insanely perfect. wow. nice car!


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

we've had a few adventures in that car pal  good times .. good friends .. thats what its all about  .. 

now what were we filling both the cars up for "that" night ? .. and how long did it take for Gio's car to empty its fuel tank !!! 

memories that will be with me for the rest of my life for sure 





























video grabs (crap quality)



















and a random shot just for migs


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

The best RX7 I have seen on a forum IMHO :smokin: 

Fantastic attention to detail and moddified with passion and taste :bowdown1:


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Nice reminders Steve :thumbsup:


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## Gaz Walker (May 14, 2002)

Thats a lovely motor Mig, one of the best Rex's I've seen.

Gaz.


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

razi-islam said:


> that is a beauty!! i cant belive how clean it is...could eat my dinner on it
> 
> RX-7 is on the wish list! dnt want to get greedy though...already got a GTR...can you imagine running that n this RX7...
> 
> incidentally how much would that one or something to that standard set someone back? 10-15k?


Here's a similar one we have just in: Newera Imports - home / stock / carDetails


----------



## SiKBoY (May 15, 2006)

Now that is stunning Miguel ! 

I would even brake the habit of buying white cars for that :chuckle: 

Shame my driveway is already full that and Caz wants a white S2K.


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

LOL I'd have this over an S2K anyday! Go talk some sense into that girl! :chuckle: :chuckle: 

She's got great taste though. White AP2 2.2 version with leather ... Mmmmm !


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

Ya mate, Nice motor


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

brooksie said:


>


I like the way these wheels fit your car.


----------



## Fujiyama (Feb 5, 2007)

Very nice!! man I love the FD!!


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

My favourite RX of all time.......but miguel i did prefer it with the BBS LM's!

Harry


----------



## z3gga (Jan 30, 2005)

and you told me your eco friendly! riding a bicycle to work and all!! Haha just messing mate lovely car, as Lamb mentioned above, the BBS LM's are gorgeous! Trust me, i know


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

nice Miguel 

keep up mate


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Lamb said:


> My favourite RX of all time.......but miguel i did prefer it with the BBS LM's!
> 
> Harry


Agreed.....Get the LM's back on the car. 

Gez


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

pornograpic shots:bowdown1:


----------

